# Delta 20-640



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a older Delta 20-640 scroll saw ant it works just great!

I am wondering if there is any sort of upgrade for the blade holder so it is a quick release type of system.
The saw is over 20 years old, but runs fine.

I want to give it to my daughter, but the way the blades need to be installed, I am sure it would be a PITA for her and she would get frustrated very quickly.

If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

20-640?? I believe you mean *40*-640… and I thought those came shipped with the 'quickset' blade holders. I have the 40-601 which pre-dates yours, but the blade clamps appear similar; although I have to put a locking pin in the clamp before messing with the socket head screw and don't have one of those fancy wrenches that have both combined. However, I find it very easy to change blades. Why do you think it is difficult to change blades?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

MrUnix:
You're correct it is 40-640
I don't like it because the whole blade holder rotates when you try to loosen the blade and it's the same on the bottom holder as well.
Looking at these new scroll saws looks so simple to remove and replace the blades. I was just hoping for some sorta upgrade I could use for this saw.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

*I don't like it because the whole blade holder rotates when you try to loosen the blade and it's the same on the bottom holder as well.*

Are you using the provided 'quickset' wrench that has the locking rod and wrench combined? If not, are you putting a pin through the holes to fix the clamp before turning the socked head clamp screw? If you don't, it will behave exactly like you describe. Do you have a manual for it? (one can be found here if not: http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=2451 )

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I do have the wrench that came with it and you're correct about making sure it's all the way in so the holder won't rotate. I just thought it would be a neat idea to just have a small thumb screw to be able to loosen to remove the blades.
Under the saw doesn't have enough room to be able to have something like that. It would just hit the underside of the table while running.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Ok, I'm confused (not really that uncommon 

Are you saying it still rotates even when locked in place with the quickset wrench?

As for the thumb screw, you would still need a way to lock the clamp in alignment. I don't really find it a problem though, and after a couple thousand times clamping/unclamping, it just becomes second nature to do.. You only need to touch the bottom clamp when changing blades, and it's the top clamp that you touch the most. For a typical portrait (which is what I do most), which may involve hundreds of inside cuts, I may need to change the blade only twice, maybe three times depending on how many layers I have stacked. I can clamp, move to another hole and re-clamp in just a few seconds.. the hardest part (and most time consuming) is threading the blade through the hole 

Cheers,
Brad


----------

